# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC 322 : plus de secrets entre nous

## Netsabes

Deeeemandez, oui vous, deeeeemandez Canard PC spécial été ! 132 pages, oui mesdames et messieurs, oui messieurs et mesdames, 132 pages mises bout à bout qui forment le Canard PC numéro 322 !

À l'intérieur de sa splendide reliure à dos carré : des surprises ! de l'enquête ! du mystère ! de l'humour ! des jeux ! des rêves brisés ! Bref, vous l'avez compris, c'est le numéro de l'été, c'est la folie dans la rédaction, la canicule des cerveaux bouillants, le calme frénétique des vacances, c'est Canard PC 322, disponible dès aujourd'hui pour le prix modique de 6 euros et 90 cents. Ou centimes si vous êtes né au XXe siècle.

Au programme, dix pages d'enquête par ackboo, l'envoyé spécial de la rédaction au cœur du *business des clés Steam revendues à prix cassés*, qui vous explique comment font ces sites pour proposer des tarifs aussi bas. Au sommaire également, Kahn-Lusth revient sur l'affaire, que dis-je le scandale *Batman: Arkham Knight*, avec quatre pages de test de la version PC (sa note va vous étonner !). De son côté, Casque "Windows Vista va tout déchirer" Noir teste *Windows 10: Last Hope*, la nouvelle superproduction Microsoft. Suivent des tests de *Her Story*, *Lethis: Path of Progress*, *Magicka 2* ou encore *The Masterplan*, et je ne les cite pas tous parce qu'on a encore à peine entamé le contenu du magazine. Guy Moquette est allé tirer les vers du nez d'Eugen System et vous parle sur quatre pages d'*Act of Aggression*, leur petit-fils spirtuel d'Act of War et de Command & Conquer. Parmi les autres À venir et En chantier, citons *Californium* (inspiré de Philip K. Dick), *Ark: Survival Evolved*, *Lego Worlds*, *StoneHearth* (et non pas HearthStone) ou encore *Blood Bowl 2*. Intéressant ? Vous n'avez pas encore vu le reste !

Qui dit spécial été dit « oups, la rédac a encore fait des bêtises ». Et je ne vous le fais pas dire : dans ce numéro d'été il y a le mythique *cahier jeux de Sonia*, qui chaque année devient plus impossible à résoudre (ça devrait vous occuper jusqu'à la rentrée). Mais aussi Le premier tome des *aventures de Mario Sporco*, une bandessinée illustrée par l'indescriptible Didier Couly et scénarisée par l'inénarrable Louis-Ferdinand Sébum ! Suivez Mario Sporco à travers l'Europe de la Seconde Guerre mondiale ! Comme c'est excitant ! Fishbone, en association avec Boris Viande de Nanarland, vous propose quant à lui *ses films préférés pour s'inculturer au soleil*, tandis que Louis-Ferdinand Sébum, décidément de tous les bons coups, vous explique *comment modder le nouveau petit jeu à la mod : DOOM*. Tant qu’à faire, nous vous proposons *les résultats de l’Horrible Bundle*, notre game jam, qui a produit non pas un, non pas trois, mais bien 41 jeux gratuits, inédits et, osons le dire, exclusifs. Et nous arrivons enfin à la cerise sur le gâteau, au petit plus, au bouquet final : *le premier numéro de notre nouveau magazine, Canardétective*. Tout ! Tout ! Vous saurez tout sur ce que vous avez toujours voulu savoir ! Le crado, le crasseux, le craspec, le cracra, le cradingue, le crapuleux, le crapoteux, *toutes les infos qui comptent sont dans Canardétective !*

Canard PC 322 sort le 18 juillet 2015 au prix somme toute très modique de 6€90 et restera en kiosques jusqu’au numéro 323, qui sortira lui le 1er septembre 2015, autant dire dans un siècle. Et pour vous souhaiter de bonnes vacances, voici gratuitement le sommaire complet du numéro 322, parce que vous m’êtes sympathique : 

*En test*


Batman: Arkham KnightLethis: Path of ProgressHer StoryThe MasterplanLego Jurassic WorldYou Must Build a BoatMagicka 2HomesickKnee Deep, épisode 1Rise of IncarnatesAlone in the Dark: IlluminationRoninYoshi’s Woolly World (sur Wii U, et oui, c’est la seule exclu console du numéro)Windows 10

*À venir*


Act of AggressionCaliforniumRiveBlood Bowl II

*En chantier*


Ark: Survival EvolvedBig PharmaStoneHearthMoonriseTurmoilLego Worlds

*Dossiers*


Dans la jungle des revendeurs de clés SteamReportage : Unite Europe 2015, Fear and coding in Amsterdam

*Vos rubriques plus ou moins habituelles*


L’actu HardLe Tour du Périph’Au coin du jeuMytholojeuxAu doigt et à l’œilCanard DéLes news onlineLe cabinet de curiositésJe vis des hauts et des bas : Command & Conquer GeneralsOn y joue encore et encore : DOOMPanier Garni : Tropico 5Mods : des sélections pour Arma 3, GTA V et même un mod pour Portal 2

*Vos rubriques pas du tout habituelles*


Le numéro zéro de CanardétectiveLes aventures de Mario Sporco en bédé Les jeux de l’été de SoniaLes résultats du concours Make Something Horrible 2015Cananarternatif, vos films de l’été

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Kamasa

Hourra  ::lol:: 

La lecture pour Paris-Plage est enfin arrivée !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hâte de lire le dossier d'ackboo histoire de savoir ce qu'il en est réellement de ce marché.

----------


## Burrico

Jeleveuux

----------


## Graouu

Compris dans l'abo ou pas ? Je sais plus. D'ailleurs ce serait pas mal un pack groupir abonnement avec toutes vos publications histoire de s'y retrouver, hors série compris parce que bon y en a marre de sortir de chez soi, fais trop chaud dehors.

Merci  ::):

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

Celui là aussi sera disponible dans deux mois chez epresse?

----------


## Flad

> Compris dans l'abo ou pas ? Je sais plus. D'ailleurs ce serait pas mal un pack groupir abonnement avec toutes vos publications histoire de s'y retrouver, hors série compris parce que bon y en a marre de sortir de chez soi, fais trop chaud dehors.
> 
> Merci


Le numéro été n'est pas un HS donc compris dans l'abonnement.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Hâte de lire le dossier d'ackboo histoire de savoir ce qu'il en est réellement de ce marché.


Parrrreil (désolé je suis en pleine session de Brrrrassens).

----------


## Norzen

Hannn je me suis fais spam par l'équipe de Canard PC  ::o:  
Je n'ai plus d'autres choix que d'acheter ce numéro d'été maintenant, ce serait con de passer à côté de ces "jeux idiots pour la plage"  :;):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Quelle méchanceté, annoncer autant de belles choses (du test attendu, de la BD, du Philip K. Dick, des jeux, de l'horrible machin...) et me faire saliver, alors que je me meus demain vers les vertes montagnes qui habiteront le siège de mes vacances, m'empêchant de réceptionner le précieux magazine au doux papier. 

Imaginez donc les lourds sanglots qui roulent sur mes rouges joues, ces larmes qui iront rejoindre la sudation provoquée par mon acharnement sur le dernier jeu à la mode des canards bien élevés!
La tristesse de découvrir que Rocket League - car il s'agit de lui -, véritable perle ludique, suite du bien nommé SARPBC ne semble pas abordé dans le numéro spécial été de CPC  ::'(: 

Allez soyons clairs, je vous aime  ::wub:: , mais vous faites du mal à mon pauvre petit coeur de joueur.  ::sad:: 

Comme on dit nulle part, Juillet caniculé, en Août je reboot. Moi je vais m'hydrater en tout cas.

----------


## Netsabes

Rocket League, on ne l'a découvert* que le jour du bouclage, donc un chouïa trop tard pour en parler dans ce numéro.

*et je veux dire par là que j'ai passé l'après-midi dessus, sous le regard accusateur et envieux du reste de la rédac.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

D'ici la rentrée il aura le temps de devenir le jeu de l'été pour la rédaction, en tout cas c'est une foutue addiction renforcée par la bonne ambiance du mumble CPC

----------


## the_protanogist

Il y a comme qui dirait un fail relatif à la soluce des mots croisés du 321 les gars . . .

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Je vous pardonne tout, il est arrivé ce matin juste avant mon départ  :;):

----------


## Jolaventur

Mouai ça manque toujours d'excuses de gringo pour son test de tw1
Mais pour me gratouiller le nombril à Porto Vecchio ça ira...

----------


## silentyann

[Spoiler alert] Il est bien.

----------


## jmpz

Cool, un programme qu'il a l'air tout bien tout chouette!! 

Par contre, il y a une chance de le voir arriver vite sur l'appli ePresse? Car le 321 n'est toujours pas dispo  ::'(:

----------


## soocrian

Il est dispo jmpz mais il faut passer par le site, pas par l'appli.

----------


## John Mc Lane

> Il est dispo jmpz mais il faut passer par le site, pas par l'appli.


Salut et merci pour l'astuce mais il n'y a rien sur le site non plus... Je ne comprends pas.
Quoi qu'il en soit lire CPC sur ePresse c'est souvent en retard (achat impossible durant les quelques jours ayant suivi la sortie du 320 ou 321 je crois, pour celui-ci je suppose qu'il a fallu changer le prix, ça doit être très très complexe donc ils ont dû demander l'aide d'experts...)
En deux mots : ça gonfle !

----------


## ToFzeGaMeR

Ce numéro d'été est un scandale : la correction de la grille du Canard Peinard précédent (le n°321) est en fait celle du 320 !

Répondez maintenant !  ::o:

----------


## Netsabes

> Salut et merci pour l'astuce mais il n'y a rien sur le site non plus... 
> En deux mots : ça gonfle !


Le CPC 321 est là : http://www.epresse.fr/magazine/canard-pc/2015-07-01

Le 322 n'arrivera "sans doute pas avant une bonne semaine" sur ePresse : https://twitter.com/IvanLeFou/status/622740265686704128

----------


## John Mc Lane

> Le CPC 321 est là : http://www.epresse.fr/magazine/canard-pc/2015-07-01
> 
> Le 322 n'arrivera "sans doute pas avant une bonne semaine" sur ePresse : https://twitter.com/IvanLeFou/status/622740265686704128


Merci j'avais réussi à prendre le 321, il faudra donc être patient (une fois de plus) pour le 322. C'est dommage car certaines publications auxquelles je suis fidèle ne rencontrent pas de soucis aussi récurrents.

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

Une semaine?

M'enfin... :/
J'espère que l'on aura une explication pour se service de seconde zone, pardonnez-moi l'expression.

Merci pour l'info cela dit...

----------


## soocrian

Surtout que leur boulot est loin d'être irréprochable, la qualité des images notamment laisse souvent à désirer. Mais enfin, quand on est expatrié on s'en contente  ::):

----------


## Higgins

Un crossover CPC/Nanarland? Enfin!
Et comme on parle nanars de vacances, je veux bien me couper le testicule restant si Piège Mortel à Hawaï n'est pas mentionné.

----------


## Flad

> Un crossover CPC/Nanarland? Enfin!
> Et comme on parle nanars de vacances, je veux bien me couper le testicule restant si Piège Mortel à Hawaï n'est pas mentionné.

----------


## Higgins

Ouille...

***

Bon, ben j'aurai dû parier sur Samurai Cop.
Passe-moi ton outil, Fladnag, une parole est une parole.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Merci j'avais réussi à prendre le 321, il faudra donc être patient (une fois de plus) pour le 322. C'est dommage car certaines publications auxquelles je suis fidèle ne rencontrent pas de soucis aussi récurrents.


L'explication est hélas liée au piratage. ePresse possède une faille de sécurité qui ne nous garantie pas qu'une version pirate de nos magazines ne circulera pas dans la minute  où la version numérique sera en ligne.
Nous n'avons pas les moyens de perdre des ventes, aussi préférons nous reculer la mise en vente pour éviter une trop grosse perte de revenus (le plus gros des ventes étant réalisé les premiers jours) le temps que ePresse résolve le problème.

----------


## Belhoriann

"Un Command & Conquer de famille". 
Ce jeu de mot m'époustoufle  ::O: 

Je viens de le recevoir au Québec en tout cas, ça fait plaisir !

----------


## Higgins

Une petite erreur s'est glissée dans la belle rubrique Nanars :
La chanson "Steph" est d' Itoura Moussongo, pas d'un dénommé Steph.
Ça aurait été narcissique, comme si Michel Sardou avait fait une chanson qui s'appelle Michel Sardou.

----------


## natijah

> L'explication est hélas liée au piratage. ePresse possède une faille de sécurité qui ne nous garantie pas qu'une version pirate de nos magazines ne circulera pas dans la minute  où la version numérique sera en ligne.
> Nous n'avons pas les moyens de perdre des ventes, aussi préférons nous reculer la mise en vente pour éviter une trop grosse perte de revenus (le plus gros des ventes étant réalisé les premiers jours) le temps que ePresse résolve le problème.


Je me disais bien que depuis un moment il y avait pas mal de versions tipiak de vos magazines sortis récemment!  ::sad::

----------


## Ruvon

Edit : j'apprendrais à lire les éditos  ::ninja::

----------


## djraph

Chouette ! merci canard pc pour le numéro 322, ont va lire tout ça.

----------


## Higgins

> Je me disais bien que depuis un moment il y avait pas mal de versions tipiak de vos magazines sortis récemment!


Vraiment? Bon sang, y a plus de respect...

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

> L'explication est hélas liée au piratage. ePresse possède une faille de sécurité qui ne nous garantie pas qu'une version pirate de nos magazines ne circulera pas dans la minute  où la version numérique sera en ligne.
> Nous n'avons pas les moyens de perdre des ventes, aussi préférons nous reculer la mise en vente pour éviter une trop grosse perte de revenus (le plus gros des ventes étant réalisé les premiers jours) le temps que ePresse résolve le problème.


Wé, du coup c'est encore l'acheteur honnête qui se fait arnaquer... :/

----------


## Sonia

> Ce numéro d'été est un scandale : la correction de la grille du Canard Peinard précédent (le n°321) est en fait celle du 320 !
> 
> Répondez maintenant !



Ouuuups... Mea Paule Culpa

Voici la solution du 321

----------


## the_protanogist

> Ouuuups... Mea Paule Culpa
> 
> Voici la solution du 321


Merci.

----------


## Augen13

http://www.epresse.fr/recherche?q=canard+pc
Yeah!! Les canards, à vos armes (enfin à vos cartes bancaires) !!

----------


## natijah

En passant vous avez toujours des fuites dans le tuyau je crois, dès la dispo sur ePresse.fr j'ai retrouvé le papier sous le manteau de Google.

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

> En passant vous avez toujours des fuites dans le tuyau je crois, dès la dispo sur ePresse.fr j'ai retrouvé le papier sous le manteau de Google.


Mmh, bon à savoir... pour le cas où certains en auraient marre de payer pour de l'information encore plus desséchée...  ::|:

----------


## Jaycie

> Mmh, bon à savoir... pour le cas où certains en auraient marre de payer pour de l'information encore plus desséchée...



ça c'est intelligent comme commentaire. Surtout sur le forum du canard en question.

Edit : je précise un peu quand même.

Le canard est sorti le 18, je l'ai reçu le 24. Et pourtant je ne trouve aps que les infos soient désséchée.

Si tu veux de l'info fraiche, faut que tu ailles sur les sites de JV hein, faut pas acheter CPC. T'aurais eu par exemple le test de TW3 à la sortie et pas quasi un mois après.

----------


## soocrian

Non mais je comprends ce qu'il veut dire, j'avais moi-même écrit un post pour dire que c'était pas forcément cool comme "solution" pour les acheteurs du magazine en ligne (en plus d'expliquer pourquoi ça ne servait à rien), post qui a mystérieusement disparu d'ailleurs... On va mettre ça sur le compte de la maintenance du forum.

Concernant les news, comme tu le dis les news ne sont déjà plus très fraîches le jour de la sortie du mag, alors 10 jours après... C'est pas l'essentiel de CPC on est d'accord, mais c'est dommage.

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

> ça c'est intelligent comme commentaire. Surtout sur le forum du canard en question.


Exactement, je réponds à un troll par le troll. En tant qu'utilisateur payant, je me sens lésé. D'où la réaction. Il est probable que je ne passe pas à l'acte... mais simplement que je me désintéresse de Canard PC même... si qui donnerait un peu le même résultat pour la rédaction, non?




> Edit : je précise un peu quand même.
> 
> Le canard est sorti le 18, je l'ai reçu le 24. Et pourtant je ne trouve aps que les infos soient désséchée.
> 
> Si tu veux de l'info fraiche, faut que tu ailles sur les sites de JV hein, faut pas acheter CPC. T'aurais eu par exemple le test de TW3 à la sortie et pas quasi un mois après.


Pour le numéro d'été, ça va. Même en général. Mais l'info reste néanmoins déssechée par rapport à la plupart des atres lecteurs (surtout papier, mais maintenant le papier, bof, j'en veux plus - en plus le démat' est bien moins cher, pas fan du drm mais bon, le cpc je le lis et après j'oublie).

----------


## Jaydes

> Exactement, je réponds à un troll par le troll. En tant qu'utilisateur payant, je me sens lésé.


Je ne comprends pas de quoi tu te sens lésé ??
Je pense qu'il faut que tu respire, ici tu es avec des amis. Je sais que tu dois être le gars à avoir besoin de la news tout de suite pour pouvoir préco ta version pré-alpha one years edition. Mais dit toi qu'ici on prends son temps et que l'ensemble de la rédactions n'a appris l’existence des tablettes qu'il n'y a qu'un an. Ivan le fou roule encore en "LADA roumania edition". 

Les gens qui s'abonne à CPC le font pour l’honnêteté (et l'idiotie notoire) des journalistes de cette rédac et la vision (archaïque) qu'ils ont du média. Si tu cherche de la news tu te trompes de site et d'ailleurs le jour ou CPC fera de la news ils perdront leur lectorat (non moins idiot  ::):  ). 
Pour tout te dire parfois j'ouvre mes CPC 1 mois après, c'est te dire a quel point je suis moi même un idiot.

Toi t'es en train de nous dire que les frites de ton Big Mac sont tièdes alors qu'ici on n'est au "Plaza Athenee" .... tu vois le truc ??

----------


## Casque Noir

> Toi t'es en train de nous dire que les frites de ton Big Mac sont tièdes alors qu'ici on est au "Plaza Athenee" .... tu vois le truc ??


Souhaitez-vous une nouvelle coupe de champagne ?

----------


## Jaydes

> Souhaitez-vous une nouvelle coupe de champagne ?


Tu sais casque Noir, je crois qu'un jour il va falloir que tu consultes pour cette histoire de SLIPMAN. Je ne me souviens plus si c'est toi qui faisait une fixette sur les "tracteurs rouge" mais je crois bien que c'était toi aussi ce truc  ::):  Mais on t'aime tu sais  :;):

----------


## Augen13

La BD m'a trop fait rire !  :^_^: 


L'article sur la revente des clés Steam me fait un peu peur. Un ami m'avait envoyé en cadeau la version russe de Fallout New Vegas ("enlprucz"). Est-ce que nous risquons de se faire bannir de Steam ? 
J'ai pas eu besoin d'utiliser un VPN pour faire valider la clé du jeu. Dès que j'ai accepté le cadeau, le jeu s'est rajouté à ma liste.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Un ami m'avait envoyé en cadeau la version russe de Fallout New Vegas.


"un ami"

----------


## Augen13

Mbah un ami qui connaissait pas les risques ! xD
Je ne savais pas non plus qu'il y avait deux versions du jeu. On fait jamais trop attention.

édit : bordel et dire qu'a l'université il bloque steam...

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Je ne comprends pas de quoi tu te sens lésé ?


"Il y a des gens qui piratent, vu que je suis honnête je me sens lésé".

Ouais, c'est bien vicié comme raisonnement  ::): .

----------


## Paul Vallon

En tous cas merci pour l'article sur les revendeurs de clefs. Cela fait prendre conscience de la responsabilité que l'on peut avoir, en tant qu'acheteur, de se procurer des clefs en asie : dumping fiscal et social... à la clef (désolé).

Heureusement que tout le monde ne fait pas ça avec n'importe quel bien de consommation, sinon bonjour le chômage en France !

----------


## Jolaventur

Et vous aviez besoin d'un article pour vous mettre la puce à l'oreille.
Cest ça le plus triste en faîte

----------


## Saintmichmich

Bonjour,

J'ai lu avec attention le dossier d'Ackboo sur le business des clés steam revendues à vils prix...
Et je dois dire que c'est surtout les erreurs de calculs qui m'ont sautées aux yeux.

En effet, on peut lire que; en gros; si on achète 50 jeux à 10 euros; revendus à 12.50 ; on s'assure un bénéfice d'environ 25 % (sans compter la "petite commission" du site revendeur de clés.
Or: 50* 9.99 = 499.50 euros investis
Revendus pour: 50 * 12.50 = 625 euros
Mais: charge nette par vente: 11% +0.35 euro; soit; pour un seul jeu vendu: (12.5*0.11) +0.35 =  1.725 euros de frais
Ce qui nous fait donc, pour 50 jeux vendus: 1.725*50 = 86.25 de frais
Bénéfice net attendu : (625 -499.5) - 86.25 = 39.25 euros; pour 50 jeux vendus !
Soit, en pourcentage...(39.25*100)/500 = 7.85%

Nous sommes donc clairement loin des 25% de bénéfices proclamés.

Et à cela s'ajoute le fait que tous les jeux steams sont region locked depuis décembre 2014...
Ce qui nous fait, si je ne m'abuse, quelques informations erronées tout de même.

Bisous bisous à Ackboo  :haha:

----------


## Jaydes

> "Il y a des gens qui piratent, vu que je suis honnête je me sens lésé".
> 
> Ouais, c'est bien vicié comme raisonnement .


Je vois mais tu dois changer ton angle d'appréciation. Je peux aussi avoir CPC en piraté (mon voisin le commande aussi et pourrait me le passer) mais pourtant je m'abonne à l'année. Pareil, je paie pour certain logiciel gratuit pour en remercier leurs auteurs. Pirater un contenu que tu aimes c'est ce tirer une balle dans le pied en étant unijambiste, ça n'a aucun sens. Je suis content de payer pour le média qui m'informe correctement, apres si certain en profite gratuitement cela ne me gène pas. Après si tu ne peux pas attendre, tu n'a qu'a te le prendre en version pirate, l'important est de rémunérer les auteurs.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ce n'est pas moi que tu dois convaincre  ::P: .

----------


## acoadic

Quelqu'un se souvient-il du mod conseillé pour Portal 2 ?
J'ai évidemment oublié mon CPC aux toilettes du camping !

----------


## Zerger

Heureusement que le mien est resté dans les toilettes de mon appart:

Portal Stories: Mel 

 :;):

----------


## Jolaventur

> Quelqu'un se souvient-il du mod conseillé pour Portal 2 ?
> J'ai évidemment oublié mon CPC aux toilettes du camping !


T'es tombé en rade de PQ ou alors c'était toi de corvé au GCU.

----------


## moimadmax

J'ai bien lu le dossier sur les clé steam, du coup j'en déduis que les clés moins chères qu'on retrouve pour les jeux ou le Distributeur est aussi le développeur (Blizzard, Valve ...) viennent forcément des réductions sur la localisation de la vente. Du coup c'est risqué pour le consommateur, car même si certains comme blizzard ne semble pas "zoner" leur clés, il peuvent du jour au lendemain sonner la fin de la récré et par exemple invalider toutes les clés qui n'ont pas été activées dans le pays d'achat.

----------


## Naity

Quel etait le nom du site de revente de cle francais (declare en france) dont le createur etait interviewe dans ce numero?

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Quel etait le nom du site de revente de cle francais (declare en france) dont le createur etait interviewe dans ce numero?


Je n'ai pas le numéro sous les yeux mais il me semble que c'était GamesPlanet (groupe Metaboli)

----------


## Guy Moquette

Oui, c'était bien Gamesplanet.

----------


## Naity

Merci  ::):

----------

